# custom lowrider bike for sale



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

posting this up for someone... for questions call or text that number.... please bump this thread to the top, thanks ..... clean custom lowrider bike clean paint and pinstriping, won alot of trophies at shows... $650 or trade for clean 13" spokes call or text 510 395 3564


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

clean bike good luck on sale my boy likes the lightning mcqueen car


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Mar 13 2011, 01:59 PM~20081789
> *clean bike good luck on sale my boy likes the lightning mcqueen car
> *


right on


----------



## elonzo (Feb 19, 2010)

Got some center golds


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

got a 64 Impala grill super clean


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

that looks like makaveli 96's bike 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtBwvOndhEg&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
good pinstripping:thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Is it a 24" frame with 20" wheels?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

pin stripping by wim huh


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Good luck on selling your bike, it looks good.


----------

